# Anyone here use mulberry wood?



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a wild mulberry that Inwant to cut down....is it good for smoking?


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 16, 2017)

Absolutely, as long as its seasoned well. Plenty of info in search bar about mulberry.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 16, 2017)

Have 2 of those trees a few yards away from me. Am thinking of sawing some off a couple branches. I read its good to use and mild . if I get some now it might be ready for June.


----------



## Philip Hall (Mar 25, 2018)

Great news.


----------



## Ed Crain (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyone in Mo with a stick burner I just cut a 30’ mulberry about three weeks ago


----------

